# Kebbie



## CAS14

"Kebbie - a rough Scottish walking stick, similar to an Irish shillelagh, with a hooked head."
Wikipedia

A part of my ancestery is Scottish (Buchanan). In addition, geologists owe much of our foundation to those Scotts.

And so, some future stick must be named "Kebbie."


----------



## Rodney

I'm trying to picture one and am drawing a blank. The hooked head is throwing me off I think.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali

As far as I can tell it seems to be a naturally shaped crook or "t" type handle.


----------



## Batakali

Similar to this, just better looking! Hopefully I'll have time to "finish" it up this weekend.


----------



## Rodney

Thanks Batakali. That's going to be a good looking stick when it's done.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali

Interesting side note.. One name for a shillelagh is a kippeen.


----------



## CAS14

I've seen this illustration before, as most here likely have. But it seemed worthy of posting or reposting.

"Detail from Frank Leslie's Illustrated Magazine, July 12, 1870, depicting a riot in Manhattan between Irish Catholic and Protestant Immigrants"


----------



## CAS14

Today’s military training includes “pugil” stick fighting:


----------

